# SBN 2012 pics/vid's @ Facebook



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Thought i'd share a Facebook page that has some SBN 2012 photos/videos.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Car-Audio-Advice/126891107389502
Would be cool to see some DIYMA peeps on the page.


----------

